
Bank of America Files Patent for Cryptocurrency Wire Transfer System - bootload
http://www.coindesk.com/bank-of-america-cryptocurrency-wire-transfer-patent/
======
restalis
Some time from now:

\- Kids, who invented cripto-currencies?

\- Bank of America!

